# Tritype examples



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

*Tritype 468* - people of this type are interested in the truth and are quite outspoken, but this focus also makes them incredibly sensitive. They can dramatically overreact to things as they are the reactive triad and may or may not realize how their reactions may impact others -- they might not even care because being "real" is more important to them. Triple reactive. Both this type and the 146s can have controversial opinions about politics, humanity, etc. The musicians and writers of this type tend to write about their thoughts and feelings in a blunt way to communicate their perception of truth. Whatever doesn't neatly fit their perception of reality can easily be brushed aside by them as "fake". Real vs. fake seem to be a main theme for them. They can be accused by others of being quite controlling and hotheaded.

Examples:


* *




Kanye West (xNFP)






Marilyn Manson (INFJ)






Johnny Cash (ISxP)






Kurt Cobain of Nirvana (INFP)






Lars von Trier (INFJ)






Billy Corgan of Smashing Pumpkins (INFJ)

-- I would include a video of Billy Corgan, but I'm limited to posting a maximum of 5 videos per post.

Yukio Mishima (INFJ)

-- I would include a video of Yukio Mishima, but I'm limited to posting a maximum of 5 videos per post.


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

Edit: Whoops, double posted. I keep getting database error pages on PerC every time I submit replies -- what's up with that?


*Tritype 469* - from what I've gathered, people of this type seem to be rather soft-spoken and in some cases even the nervousness of "triple self-doubt" of this triad can be obvious. They are generally very self-revealing, but there's a naivety there that they may or may not be aware of. They may unknowingly put their trust/loyalty in the wrong people and get taken advantage of easily. There's an endearing childlike innocence to them.

Examples:


* *




Michael Jackson (ISFP or INFJ)






Elias Ronnenfelt of the band Iceage (INFP)






River Phoenix (INFP)






Mike Hadreas of Perfume Genius (INFP)






Kendrick Lamar (INFJ)






Lana del Rey (ISFP)

-- I would post a video of Lana del Rey, but I'm limited to posting a maximum of 5 videos per post.


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

*Tritype 479* - people of this type are hard to miss because their image is particularly outrageous and quite "out-of-this-world" due to the 4 and 7 combination. Aptly called The Escapist, this type is constantly escaping reality by bringing their colorful fantasy world to life. Reality and thinking about their future causes them a great deal of anxiety. This tritype seems to be quite common among ENFPs.

Examples:


* *




Bjork (ENFP)






Patrick Wolf (ENFP)






Claire Boucher of Grimes (ENFP)






Noel Fielding (ENFP)


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

*Tritype 478* - people of this type are always creating something with a message or meaning, always getting their voice/art out there and they never slow down or stop. Their life mission as a messenger is to get a message out there to as many people as they can and they spend their entire lives doing it in whatever form they can think of, be it music, art, acting, literature, comedy, teaching or critique right up until they die. Significantly less reactive than the 468s, they are confident and it's very difficult to crush their spirits, despite others constant negative criticism over their outrageousness. The 7 makes them particularly adventurous and constantly on the move, the 7 and 8 especially enforces a sense of confidence in the 4's drive toward innovative experimentalism. Other tritypes with 4 in them may be more self-doubting when it comes to truly giving into experimentalism whereas the 478 would just dive in and go for it. I would say that the 4 in this tritype is definitely the least self-doubting 4 compared to all other tritypes. Externally they often appear optimistic, but internally they may be dealing with an intense rollercoaster of emotional extremes.

Examples: 


* *




Maria Callas (INFJ)






David Bowie (INFJ)






Jacques Brel (ENFP)






Russell Brand (ENFP)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, it's more trying to be 7. She isn't even very 7-ish in the video lol. I was thinking 7-fix with how much she tours and puts on elaborate shows, like the speeches she gives at her concerts feel like "The Teacher" lol. Also, wanting to pursue a new direction in her music, by turning to pop could be 7-ish. I think of a 126 as being more contained, like the perfect combination for a nurse lol. Nurse Ratched from One Flew Over Cuckoo's Nest is probably a 126 (There's your triple compliant character :shocked, but she's a really unhealthy 1 too. Well, at least we know Taylor definitely doesn't have a 5-fix lol. Also, like it says here, I don't really see Taylor being militant, but then I don't know of any 2 that is really "militant".
> 
> 
> This feels like Taylor in her speeches, even says something similar in the beginning of video:


Sorry I took so long to respond, was going to watch this video but then forgot
There's not much 7 in this speech, just a lot of 1 and 2 and social instinct
I still see 6 fix haha)
She talks like a middle-aged schoolteacher who wants to seem young and hip though))



> I think Morrissey has a 1-fix, or that's merely his arrow, but it's *really *strong in him. He can be so moralizing with his "No meat" stance. *He won't even perform at venues if there's meat on the premises.* Very critical of other people too. I remember watching a documentary on him, and one of his friends says one of Morrissey's favorite pastimes is criticizing other people, tearing them down lol. I think the 1-fix is really obvious in him. I can't figure out his head-fix, but I can see this really applying to him.


Didn't know that :shocked: K, I'm on board with 1 fix then)



> I think Niles is a 4 too, but I was thinking he was 4w3 sp/so. I see sx-last, like how you say he's not really intense, and how long does it take for him to finally open up to Daphne? I remember one episode in first season where he said he can't remember the last time he cried, which feels like sp-4, holding it all inside, stoic, enduring. And he's so fussy about sp-things, like the look of the furniture, his food, etc. Yeah, I agree with 1-fix too. Always concerned with being ethical. So much so he gets a nosebleed when he feel he's done wrong lol. His head fix is either 6 or 5, hard to tell, but he's very skittish and anxious, so I'd be inclined to say 6. Double compliant (1/6) seems better than double withdrawn (4/5) too.


Hm, I guess, but I think that depends on whether sx has a lot to do with chasing (which I'm inclined to think it isn't?)
so/sx does seem kinda wrong though, sp/so is all right.



> Here's a 479, I believe:


Yes, yes, yes! That's a great example


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

471- The Visionary

Steve Jobs


* *

















Fictional example - Jack Skellington


* *












Thanks for all your video examples and descriptions, @*Hermetica*!


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Donnie Darko - 458






Ricky Fitts - 459


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Twist of Fate said:


> For Cheers btw, I think:
> 
> Sam Malone: 268 (2w3 sx/so), but I can also see 7 fix
> Diane Chambers: 126 for sure (2w1 so/sx)
> ...


I saw a random episode of Cheers last night that was so telling of Diane as a 2, and Norm as a 9. It was this one: "Cheers" Norm's First Hurrah (TV Episode 1987) - IMDb

Basically, Norm tries to become more of a 3 in his company, starts to doubt his ideas to improve the company, thinks he's not worth it, or it's not worth putting in the effort (How 9 of him), at which point, Diane gives him a harsh pep-talk that he never thinks of himself before others, and it's done for him, as she says, because "I care for you," and then becomes his personal secretary/aide to help him while bringing donuts for all the board members on the day of his proposal (How 2 of her). Meanwhile, Norm leaves the room, his plan is stolen by, I'm assuming a 3 haha, who presents it as his own idea before the board of directors who say it was actually a terrible plan, while Norm realizes at the end of it all that he would rather remain anonymous, that he isn't a go-getter, and that the world needs people who warm the bench. :laughing:


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I am bad at using examples and often don't relate to the popular or celebrity examples people use. So I will just write down what I have observed from interacting with one or two people of the type. 


*469*: Appears as gentle, shy, wise (specially if older), peaceful, quiet, accepting, skeptical but may not always verbalize it (basically a reactivity that isn't as...in your face), empathetic, capable of handling the depressing and painful depths of the psyche (ability from the 4), calm. I do come across innocent or child-like, but not sure if that is the tritype, or just me. 

*468*: Blunt as fuck, resilient, angry and disrespectful if they are upset, opinionated, control issues/ tendency to want to dominate, honest, doesn't value themselves (if unhealthy 4 issues), trusting (if they really give you their trust, you can't break it, it's pretty difficult for them to), projection issues (esp. if 6 prominent). 

*278*: An air of superficially bouncing through life (fun-loving), vivacious, attractive, assertive, charismatic, cute/adorable if they want to be, (too much) positivity, extroverted, self-sufficient, nurturing, caring, lacks the courage to stay through the difficult times though.

*269*: Self-sacrificing, martyr, careful about dangers, dutiful, complain about not being appreciated, not assertive but gentle, nurturing, conservative, traditional, can act child-like. 

*268*: Wants to help you, to the point but not the piercing bluntness of the 468, hot-headed, loyal, helpful, likes to give advise and listen. 

I realize the descriptions might not be accurate for all combinations for each tritype, but I just shared what I have observed haha.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I like this idea, going to use people I know irl to 'define' the tritype (making no effort to separate traits from instincts, core type, etc...focusing on ones I can think of more than one example for though)
Obviously these are just my opinions of people and of their types and traits lol (but the tenses I use have nothing to do with that, it's confusing to write lol) 

*126*: Bright, active personality. Prone to doubts; can come off as overbearing, critical, unreceptive, and uppity. Tend to misascribe other peoples' motivation. Can be very work-focused and struggle to make bonds outside of that, though they show a desire for it. Can be very focused on systems. Have a sense of humor and fun but it can quickly disappear. Accomplish a lot. Tend to give a lot of advice. Drift toward leadership positions. Can accomplish a lot. More fun when they let their hair down. 

*135*: Mysterious, exacting, robotic, very specific, tend to stand out and have impressive resumes but can have somewhat stale people skills, need a lot of space but value their personal connections highly, hidden warmth. Uncomfortable with obvious imperfection in themselves or others, this can make them seem stiff and calculating. Quick to correct others.

*136*: Nominally fun and pleasant, but hard on themselves and critical of others. Competitive without realizing it. Tend to self-advertise. However, generally well-liked, forge relationships easily with their particular brand of charm (frank and forthright). Visibly vulnerable without drawing attention to it, but still tends to come off as the dominant personality. Can overstep boundaries unknowingly in desire to fulfill self-image.

*268*: Emotionally volatile. Warm and likable, but easily self-sabotages through over-thinking and over-reacting. At the low end, projection and mis-directed anger, doubtful and reactive. On the high side, protective, active, and adventurous. Shows and reacts against vulnerability. Can be ill-at-ease in social situations or very successful - problems tend to come from over-interpreting situations. Deeply intelligent with sense of humor. Honest and trustworthy, decent.

*269*: Gentle, friendly, nurturing, can have quality of innocent (_perhaps_ lost) child, and a childish enthusiasm. Can under- or over-estimate their skills and easily doubt themselves. Often need support system to move ahead but can be their own best advocate and advocate of others. On the high side, give others the reassurance they look for, on the low side, will remain stagnant waiting for support, love or motivation.

*369*: Likable, gets along with other people easily, worries a lot, identifies a lot with work, easily finds their 'place' and does not tend to look far out of that, but on improvement, can be morally inactive or morally over-active (either letting issues slip by or overanalyzing them) don't deal with stress well, tend to swallow feelings or devalue them. When things do change, they tend to be sudden and unannounced.

*479*: Flighty, emotionally introspective and inclined to fantasy, difficulty dealing with reality (but can do so when the situation really calls for it). Can put some people off with their biased manner. Creative and fills everything with a personal touch, but can have trouble maintaining relationships or setting boundaries. Can be almost servile to the people they attach to when not confident, but when more confident are very companionable. Adventurous, deep, and whimsical. More earth-bound and simple than they initially appear.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

146 - The Philosopher (Antonius Block from The Seventh Seal)


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Some videos!

*479*: 





*269/469*:





*468*?:





*469/459*:





*4x8 *(can't figure out her head fix):


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Twist of Fate said:


> *369*: Likable, gets along with other people easily, worries a lot, identifies a lot with work, easily finds their 'place' and does not tend to look far out of that, but on improvement, can be morally inactive or morally over-active (either letting issues slip by or overanalyzing them) don't deal with stress well, tend to swallow feelings or devalue them. When things do change, they tend to be sudden and unannounced.


Yeah pretty much. 

(That's kind of a 369 reaction, heh. I'm also curious about what you mean by "when things do change". When we decide to change aspects of our personalities, our reactions to sudden change, ...?)

*468 Tritype (in general)*






*369 Tritype (in general)*






*Is Directed Towards A 369 (3-lead)*






A surprising amount of Avril Lavigne songs are directed towards a generic 369 

*Is About a 3-Lead 369*






*146 Tritype (461)*






I also believe that 461 is Bo's actual tritype, either that or 641.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

*368 Tritype (683?)*


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I think Seth MacFarlane is 3-6-1, with 1 leading... I've been really consistently drawn to 3-6-1's this past year... I feel like it's because the world is going to shit and they give you this sense of competency and purpose like they really care about what they're telling you... I'm super intimidated by them honestly, when they're less healthy they're real hardasses, but when they have some cause they want to fight for it's...I don't know, they just tap into that collective frustration everyone must be feeling these days. Like I was taking a class earlier this year and it was so embarrassing, it was a really small classroom but this guy I definitely saw as 3-6-1 with 3 leading was giving a speech on gun control and I couldn't help it, I broke down in tears at one point... He was borderline shouting and he said that during the Paris terrorist attack the Parisians didn't know what to do because of the strict gun control and it was so heartbreaking. I don't know, I just hate what's going on these days, I want to get on a soapbox sometimes so I feel like I just get them I guess.

I probably shouldn't say this too flippantly but I have a feeling that's one of the tritypes most likely to have been abused based on what I've seen... I guess I feel like no one could act that competent and perfect and strict all the time without having been whipped into shape somehow. Like I think Tina Fey is 3-6-1 with 1 leading and when she was a child a stranger approached her on her own property and cut her face with a knife.

I really liked @Hermetica 's description of 4-5-8... Something special about that tritype. I might add Kurt Cobain to the list... I don't know for sure but like...a long time ago I was making a bunch of collages on polyvore for different types I suspected he might be, trying to see if any of the images made me think of him, and this one really did...

https://www.polyvore.com/5w4-8w9-4w5_sexual_self_preservation/set?id=121371081

I think Natasha Khan is 4-6-9 with 9 leading, and an sx subtype... Honestly this video really freaked me out when I first saw it, like if you want to know how I come off irl just watch this...






I've been watching the Twin Peaks revival all summer and I think Richard Horne is an extremely unhealthy 4-6-8 with 6 leading, and an sx/sp stack. He's a reactive character if there ever was one.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Dianna Agron, 2-7-9 with 9 leading + maybe so/sp stack, super positive and lovely...






JFK Jr. 3-6-9 with 9 leading + so/sp stack, possibly one of the gentlest people who ever lived...


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

enneathusiast said:


> Just curious how you see Stephen Colbert as "The Gentle Spirit"? He certainly isn't shy of confrontation and controversy (though he mostly does it through humor).


It's not like he does it in the face of actual adversity.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

146 (The Philosopher): Fyodor Dostoyevsky, Lisa Simpson


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

*Fictional Examples*

*136 tritype*
Walter White in the tv show "Breaking Bad" (INTJ)







*458 tritype*


* *




Rust Cohle in the tv show "True Detective" (INTJ)






Tommy Shelby in the tv show "Peaky Blinders" (INTJ)






Hannibal Lecter in the tv show "Hannibal" (INTJ)










*459 tritype*

Will Graham in the tv show "Hannibal" (INFJ)







Judging from this list, I watch way too many shows starring INTJ characters, lol... I guess I have a thing for morally ambiguous antihero stories. I'm going to write up a description for the 145 tritype in my next post in this thread and include some video examples.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hermetica said:


> *Tritype 458* - articulating emotions may be difficult for people of this type because of 5 and 8 so, instead, they may resort to writing what they've analyzed and contemplated about those emotions and where they come from. They're the most analytical of all the tritypes. They're solitary observers and voracious readers with a lifelong appetite for understanding human behavior. There's a quiet sullenness to them. They can easily identify with the darker aspects of human nature. An 8 who has both 4 and 5 in the tritype makes for an intellectual 8. I've also observed that 458s seem to be exclusively Ni-doms. These are the rebellious and often misunderstood scholars.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> ...


My phone isn't allowing me to click spoiler and see the examples. Would anyone be able to tell me who they are here? Would be much appreciated


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Donnie Darko - 458


As a 485, yup...that's a 458 😆


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Rafael Nadal 835
Russell Crowe 854

If anyone has more examples of 458 tritype, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

I get mad every time I read Trump cus to me, he's blatantly got 6 in his tritype over 7


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Malandro said:


> I get mad every time I read Trump cus to me, he's blatantly got 6 in his tritype over 7


I would agree.
Too ignorant to be a 5 
And has railed about authorities being 'stupid' etc for many years


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

rohan89 said:


> My phone isn't allowing me to click spoiler and see the examples. Would anyone be able to tell me who they are here? Would be much appreciated


 @Hermetica has listed Nick Cave, Blixa Bargeld, Trent Reznor, Marlon Brando, and Aleister Crowley.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Malandro said:


> I get mad every time I read Trump cus to me, he's blatantly got 6 in his tritype over 7





rohan89 said:


> I would agree.
> Too ignorant to be a 5
> And has railed about authorities being 'stupid' etc for many years


Yeah, I can see 6-fix, but I think it's more a part of his image now. I see a lot more positive-triad thinking in him, like "We're going to build a wall. It will be an amazing, beautiful wall." 6s are a superego, compliant type, and Trump really doesn't show that in him. Look at how he's viewed the hurricane. It's all focused on the positives. 6s/fixers wouldn't have this optimism in the face of adversity. They'd be a lot more serious/worrying. And yeah, definitely not 5 haha. I have Trump as 8w7-3w2-7w6.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

mistakenforstranger said:


> 146 - The Philosopher (Antonius Block from The Seventh Seal)


That was painfully accurate for me. My tritype is 614


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

crazitaco said:


> That was painfully accurate for me. My tritype is 614


Awesome, I think the character is likely a 6w5 too. Ingmar Bergman, the director, is a 4w5.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Glenn Danzig - 4-6-8 with 8 leading? I just thought of this last night because I was really tired but needed to stay awake for another half hour or so and listening to his music was the only thing that kept me awake lol, it really kicks.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> has listed Nick Cave, Blixa Bargeld, Trent Reznor, Marlon Brando, and Aleister Crowley.


Don't think Marlon Brando was a 458 

He wasnt intense or dark enough. I think he had the 9 in his tri type rather than 8. Was really into trying to create harmony between all. 

In his interviews he comes off too personable and (even when disagreeing with the interviewer), charming to be a 458. 458s are more confronting/uncomfortable.

Also I think he had 16 kids. That doesn't seem like the 'detached' scholar to me lol.

My guess is 459


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

rohan89 said:


> Don't think Marlon Brando was a 458
> 
> He wasnt intense or dark enough. I think he had the 9 in his tri type rather than 8. Was really into trying to create harmony between all.
> 
> ...


The "charm" has more to do with him being an INFJ 4w5 sx/so and the multiple kids thing is because he was a self-proclaimed sex addict which is what happens when an unhealthy INxJ becomes stuck in the grip of inferior Se. It's also funny you don't think he was dark enough considering his own daughter blamed him for all of her psychological and emotional problems and attempted suicide multiple times before finally succeeding. He's also driven some of his girlfriends to attempt suicide. He was well known for his explosive temper.








> Marlon Brando was blunt when he hired Alice Marchak as his personal secretary.
> 
> "I’m crazy," he told her.
> 
> ...


If you do enough research into Marlon's life, you'll learn how he destroyed the lives of nearly every person he came into contact with. So yeah... not exactly your idea of Mr. Harmony.


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

@rohan89 mistakenforstranger forgot to mention the fictional 458 tritype examples I included which are Rust Cohle of the tv show "True Detective", Hannibal Lecter of the tv show "Hannibal" , Tommy Shelby of the tv show "Peaky Blinders" -- all of which are INTJs. I also forgot to include another INTJ 458 in my list and that's Lisbeth Salander of the Millennium series:






Also the posterboy of the 458 tritype is Friedrich Nietzsche, yet another Ni-dom, who I forgot to mention earlier.

Morality is a major theme for this tritype. They are constantly questioning the value of morals, whether they're important or not, whether they make any difference, or whether they should surrender themselves to chaos and destruction. That was essentially the theme in Friedrich Nietzsche's work and it was also the theme in the film Donnie Darko. Donnie himself is an INFJ 5w4 in a Ni-Ti loop. He eventually ends up choosing to do the "right thing" at the end of the film instead of choosing the chaos time line.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Hermetica said:


> The "charm" has more to do with him being an INFJ 4w5 sx/so and the multiple kids thing is because he was a self-proclaimed sex addict which is what happens when an unhealthy INxJ becomes stuck in the grip of inferior Se. It's also funny you don't think he was dark enough considering his own daughter blamed him for all of her psychological and emotional problems and attempted suicide multiple times before finally succeeding. He's also driven some of his girlfriends to attempt suicide. He was well known for his explosive temper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I would chime in because I'm a 459 Sx/So. Marlon Brando and I share many of the same qualities and even Astrologically, ( I know this is an enneagram thread, sorry! ) We share several specific placements. His explosive temper and promiscuous life would be me at my most unhealthy state. At my worst, I have no self value and have struggled ( several years ago ) with bulimia and anorexia. I have a terrible temper and blow up ( I have learned to properly deal with this ) due to my moon ( and Marlon's ) being in hot and fiery Aries. Thankfully, I have got myself almost 100% healthy pretty early on in my later 20's. I didn't write this all to talk about myself, I just wanted to applause you for post because I know how it can feel and seem from first hand experience.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hermetica said:


> The "charm" has more to do with him being an INFJ 4w5 sx/so and the multiple kids thing is because he was a self-proclaimed sex addict which is what happens when an unhealthy INxJ becomes stuck in the grip of inferior Se. It's also funny you don't think he was dark enough considering his own daughter blamed him for all of her psychological and emotional problems and attempted suicide multiple times before finally succeeding. He's also driven some of his girlfriends to attempt suicide. He was well known for his explosive temper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply, sad but interesting points you raised about his life. I wasn't aware of that side of him.

Still, he seems too involved with people to be a 458. If anything, I feel an unhealthy 458 would be more in their own torment and very isolated, than so connected to people (even while bringing them down).

There's something 6 like about that, or still that 9 fear of separation. 

There just seems something off with him when comparing him to other 458s (Marilyn Manson, Russell Crowe, Christopher Hitchens?). The roguish darkness/anger doesn't seem to be there. He comes across as more an involved social activist. Focused on the outer rather than some complex inner world.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

INForJoking said:


> I thought I would chime in because I'm a 459 Sx/So. Marlon Brando and I share many of the same qualities and even Astrologically, ( I know this is an enneagram thread, sorry! ) We share several specific placements. His explosive temper and promiscuous life would be me at my most unhealthy state. At my worst, I have no self value and have struggled ( several years ago ) with bulimia and anorexia. I have a terrible temper and blow up ( I have learned to properly deal with this ) due to my moon ( and Marlon's ) being in hot and fiery Aries. Thankfully, I have got myself almost 100% healthy pretty early on in my later 20's. I didn't write this all to talk about myself, I just wanted to applause you for post because I know how it can feel and seem from first hand experience.



Thank you! That's exactly what I think he is, a 459 sx/so.

I'm sorry to hear about your struggles with bulimia and anorexia. Very brave for sharing.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hermetica said:


> @rohan89 mistakenforstranger forgot to mention the fictional 458 tritype examples I included which are Rust Cohle of the tv show "True Detective", Hannibal Lecter of the tv show "Hannibal" , Tommy Shelby of the tv show "Peaky Blinders" -- all of which are INTJs. I also forgot to include another INTJ 458 in my list and that's Lisbeth Salander of the Millenium series:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for these. It's really helping me seeing others of this tritype. I will be renting Donnie Darko and Phantom of the Opera soon.

A question: do you know Yukio Mishima?
would you put him in this tritype? I believe he's either a 485 or 486


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> I thought I would chime in because I'm a 459 Sx/So. Marlon Brando and I share many of the same qualities and even Astrologically, ( I know this is an enneagram thread, sorry! ) We share several specific placements. His explosive temper and promiscuous life would be me at my most unhealthy state. At my worst, I have no self value and have struggled ( several years ago ) with bulimia and anorexia. I have a terrible temper and blow up ( I have learned to properly deal with this ) due to my moon ( and Marlon's ) being in hot and fiery Aries. Thankfully, I have got myself almost 100% healthy pretty early on in my later 20's. I didn't write this all to talk about myself, I just wanted to applause you for post because I know how it can feel and seem from first hand experience.


I appreciate you taking the time to share your personal story and how it relates to Brando's life. I suppose his SX instinct definitely had a lot to do with those bouts of destruction/rage. I'm a SOC-instinct 459 and I would say my anger is nowhere near as intense as what you and Brando describe -- mine's hidden more behind closed doors and I've only truly "exploded" in anger maybe once or twice in my life -- I think I tend to feel intense sadness way more often than I've ever felt anger but I did have problems with excess when it came to unhealthy inferior Se from my adolescence to late 20's. Since Se is the INxJs' weakest function, some of us can have the tendency to approach Se like unsupervised children at a candy store. :laughing:

I know that other famous actors describe Brando's performance abilities as "animalistic" and "raw" which are terms I see a lot of people use to describe those who are 8 or have an 8-fix. As a 459 myself, I don't relate that much to Brando aside from his 4ish and 5ish parts, but I do find him fascinating.

I do think that Brando's Fe makes a difference for his particular tritype compared to, say, INTJs of the same tritype.


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

rohan89 said:


> Thanks for the reply, sad but interesting points you raised about his life. I wasn't aware of that side of him.
> 
> Still, he seems too involved with people to be a 458. If anything, I feel an unhealthy 458 would be more in their own torment and very isolated, than so connected to people (even while bringing them down).
> 
> ...


When you finally watch Donnie Darko, who is INFJ, you'll find that he socializes quite a bit despite being 458. Many of the examples I listed of 458 happen to be INTJs, but the ones who are INFJ are more involved in the lives of others because of Fe. Donnie's Fe is what ultimately "saves" his world in the end.

Marilyn Manson is 468, not 458. Manson is triple reactive, for sure. Everything Manson does is anti-authority, anti-mainstream, anti-status quo -- he lives to shock those who are in power. Him and the filmmaker Lars von Trier (another 468) are very similar in their approach to art. There's no underlying message or question about morality in their work (as we've seen in 5w4 types), it's simply just disturbing imagery for the sake of disturbing imagery. See this Manson video for example.

You also mentioned Yukio Mishima and he was also 468. Mishima was obsessed with Japanese nationalism, had his own right-wing militia, and took his own life using traditional Japanese ritual disembowelment. He wanted to die the "hero's death" which, to him, was the Samurai's honor death. He lived by the Samurai code despite never actually having been properly trained as one. Nevertheless, it was a group he strongly felt an identification with and attached himself to those values.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hermetica said:


> When you finally watch Donnie Darko, who is INFJ, you'll find that he socializes quite a bit despite being 458. Many of the examples I listed of 458 happen to be INTJs, but the ones who are INFJ are more involved in the lives of others because of Fe. Donnie's Fe is what ultimately "saves" his world in the end.
> 
> Marilyn Manson is 468, not 458. Manson is triple reactive, for sure. Everything Manson does is anti-authority, anti-mainstream, anti-status quo -- he lives to shock those who are in power. Him and the filmmaker Lars von Trier (another 468) are very similar in their approach to art. There's no underlying message or question about morality in their work (as we've seen in 5w4 types), it's simply just disturbing imagery for the sake of disturbing imagery. See this Manson video for example.
> 
> You also mentioned Yukio Mishima and he was also 468. Mishima was obsessed with Japanese nationalism, had his own right-wing militia, and took his own life using traditional Japanese ritual disembowelment. He wanted to die the "hero's death" which, to him, was the Samurai's honor death. He lived by the Samurai code despite never actually having been properly trained as one. Nevertheless, it was a group he strongly felt an identification with and attached himself to those values.



Thank you so much for the reply. Discussions like this are really helping me understand some things about myself.

I agree with you about Yukio. I'm reading a novel of his now and he's so politically oriented and interested in the structures of society/government etc. As a 485 I don't relate.

I could go either way with Marilyn, though. I see your point about being obsessed with those in power, but in the interview he did with Bill O'Reilly when asked about all the imagery/language in his art, he said "it's all about being yourself. Encouraging others to be themselves". 

In my opinion you can be against society as a 458, but you're angry because you feel it has prevented people from being authentic. I feel Marilyn focuses more on authenticity than the societal structures.

If you listen to Marilyn's song "king kill", I feel it's very much displaying the (unhealthy) 458s mindset.


See, I think Marilyn appears very reactive because he is a 485, rather than a 458. Like me, the 8 is very strong in him.

I just watched that video, and I think even more that he's a 485! I think a 468 would be more focused on their gripes with society. Marilyn is more focused on the darkest parts of his soul


----------



## Cracked Actor (Apr 17, 2015)

rohan89 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply. Discussions like this are really helping me understand some things about myself.
> 
> I agree with you about Yukio. I'm reading a novel of his now and he's so politically oriented and interested in the structures of society/government etc. As a 485 I don't relate.
> 
> ...


I don't see it the way you see it. Just look at his stage name "Marilyn Manson": he chose that name because Marilyn Monroe and Charles Manson represented the best and the worst of society, the beautiful and the ugly of (in)famous culture. So his stage name is not even a reflection of himself, but of the outer world. I believe Trent Reznor is the real 458 and this passage from the biography "Dissecting Marilyn Manson" written by Gavin Baddeley showcases the differences between Trent Reznor and Marilyn Manson's approach to music. Manson states in his own words in this passage that Trent was the "experimental" one, and the author of the biography goes on to describe Trent focusing on "savage introspection" (now that's more 458-like), while for Manson it was more about "dark, bombastic showmanship" (seeing the 6-fix disintegrating to 3 here). Manson stated that his ambition wasn't experimentation which shows me a lack of 5.










458 and 468 are both dark tritypes. There's no denying that. But it's their approach and thematic focus which is what differentiates them.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

rohan89 said:


> Am I right in thinking that the 458/485 has a quality of looking like they stay the same over time? (I emphasize the words looking like. Every type grows spiritually when healthy)
> 
> Like because that 5 wants personal competency, once they find the thing they like, they usually do the same thing for many many decades. They don't deviate that much. They are interested in gaining a deeper and deeper knowledge in their chosen muse/interest/field.
> 
> ...


what base enneagram type do you have for Kanye?

is he 6w5 or 6w7?

I always thought of him as 4w3 or 3w4


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

spaceynyc said:


> what base enneagram type do you have for Kanye?
> 
> is he 6w5 or 6w7?
> 
> I always thought of him as 4w3 or 3w4


In my opinion 6w7. Doesn't seem very withdrawn and introverted. 

I think he's too confident to be a 4. He's obsessed with authority.


----------



## sucrilhos (Apr 18, 2015)

I tried to exemplify how each core affects the tritype, using fictional characters. I'm not completely sure about all of the typings, so if you disagree or have a better example, let me know!

*125 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Princess Bubblegum (Adventure Time)
*Core 2:* Professor Utonium (The Powerpuff Girls)
*Core 5:* Jojen Reed (Game of Thrones)

*126 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Captain America (The Avengers)
*Core 2:* Catelyn Stark (Game of Thrones)
*Core 6:* C3PO (Star Wars)

*127 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Mary Poppins (Mary Poppins)
*Core 2:* Effie Trinket (The Hunger Games)
*Core 7:* 10th Doctor (Doctor Who)

*135 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Hercule Poirot (Agatha Christie's Novels)
*Core 3:* Amy Dunne (Gone Girl)
*Core 5:* Sheldon Cooper (The Big Bang Theory)

*136 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Stannis Baratheon (Game of Thrones)
*Core 3:* Monica Geller (Friends)
*Core 6:* Brienne of Tarth (Game of Thrones)

*137 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Scrooge McDuck (Disney)
*Core 3:* Caroline Forbes (The Vampire Diaries)
*Core 7:* Mike Wazowski (Monsters Inc.)

*145 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Galadriel (Lord of the Rings)
*Core 4:* Dan Humphrey (Gossip Girl)
*Core 5:* Elliot Alderson (Mr. Robot)

*146 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Elsa (Frozen)
*Core 4:* Edward Cullen (Twilight)
*Core 6:* V (V for Vendetta)

*147 TRITYPE*
*Core 1:* Holy Wayne (The Leftovers)
*Core 4:* Blanche Dubois (A Streetcar Named Desire)
*Core 7:* Mad Hatter (Alice in Wonderland)

*258 TRITYPE*
*Core 2:* Alison DiLaurentis (Pretty Little Liars)
*Core 5:* Jigsaw (Saw)
*Core 8:* Caesar (Planet of the Apes)

*259 TRITYPE*
*Core 2:* Cho Chang (Harry Potter)
*Core 5:* The Beast (X-Men)
*Core 9:* Remus Lupiin (Harry Potter)

*268 TRITYPE*
*Core 2:* Fiona (Shrek)
*Core 6:* Bellatrix Lestrange (Harry Potter)
*Core 8:* Hank Schrader (Breaking Bad)

*269 TRITYPE*
*Core 2:* James Wilson (House)
*Core 6:* Sam Gemegie (Lord of the Rings)
*Core 9:* Cinderella (Cinderella)

*278 TRITYPE*
*Core 2:* Jasmine (Aladdin)
*Core 7:* Robin Hood (Robin Hood)
*Core 8:* Thor (The Avengers)

*279 TRITYPE*
*Core 2:* Steven Universe (Steven Universe)
*Core 7:* SpongeBob SquarePants (SpongeBob SquarePants)
*Core 9:* Tintin (Tintin)

*358 TRITYPE*
*Core 3:* Don Draper (Mad Men)
*Core 5:* Dr. Robert Ford (Westworld)
*Core 8:* Tywin Lannister (Game of Thrones)

*359 TRITYPE*
*Core 3:* Petyr Baelish (Game of Thrones)
*Core 5:* Varys (Game of Thrones)
*Core 9:* Driver (Drive)

*368 TRITYPE*
*Core 3:* Blossom (The Powerpuff Girls)
*Core 6:* Johanna Mason (The Hunger Games)
*Core 8:* Boromir (Lord of the Rings)

*369 TRITYPE*
*Core 3:* Margaery Tyrell (Game of Thrones)
*Core 6:* Bilbo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
*Core 9:* Lester Burnham (American Beauty)

*378 TRITYPE*
*Core 3:* Ash Ketchum (Pokémon)
*Core 7:* Fred & George Weasley (Harry Potter)
*Core 8:* Sue Sylvester (Glee)

*379 TRITYPE*
*Core 3:* Jay Gastby (The Great Gatsby)
*Core 7:* Drake Bell (Drake & Josh)
*Core 9:* Road Runner (Looney Tunes)

*458 TRITYPE*
*Core 4:* The Killer (Se7en)
*Core 5:* Donnie Darko (Donnie Darko)
*Core 8:* Lorne Malvo (Fargo)

*459 TRITYPE*
*Core 4:* Ofelia (Pan's Labyrinth)
*Core 5:* River Tam (Firefly)
*Core 9:* Bran Stark (Game of Thrones)

*468 TRITYPE*
*Core 4:* Flame Princess (Adventure Time)
*Core 6:* Jesse Pinkman (Breaking Bad)
*Core 8:* Frank Fitts (American Beauty)

*469 TRITYPE*
*Core 4:* Sadness (Inside Out)
*Core 6:* Neville Longbottom (Harry Potter)
*Core 9:* Wall-E (Wall-E)

*478 TRITYPE*
*Core 4:* Marla (Fight Club)
*Core 7:* Phoebe Buffay (Friends)
*Core 8:* Alex (A Clockwork Orange)

*479 TRITYPE*
*Core 4:* Cassie (Skins)
*Core 7:* Crazy Eyes (Orange is the New Black)
*Core 9:* Amélie Poulain (Amélia Poulain)


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

sucrilhos said:


> I tried to exemplify how each core affects the tritype, using fictional characters. I'm not completely sure about all of the typings, so if you disagree or have a better example, let me know!
> 
> *125 TRITYPE*
> *Core 1:* Princess Bubblegum (Adventure Time)
> ...


Great list! Of the ones I know they seem right 
The Game of Thrones characters 
Harry Potter characters 
Hercule Poirot 
Sheldon Cooper 
Monica Geller
Elsa
Blanche Dubois
Mad Hatter 
James Wilson 
Cinderella 
Don Draper
The Hunger Games 
The Road Runner 
Lester Berham 
Jay Gatsby 
Phoebe Buffay 
Ameilie 
Mary Poppins- My typing as well
Scrooge McDuck
Marla
Fiona
Jasmine
The Killer
Sadness 
Sue Sylvester


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Adding a few more 

Snow White 269 core 2
Winnie the Pooh 269 core 9
Lisa Simpson more of a guess 136
Charlie Brown 469
Luna Lovegood 459 core 9
Javert Les Mis 146 core 1
Scarlett O' Hara 278
Julia ( Julie and Julia) 279 core 7
Julie ( Julie and Julia) 269 core 6


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Gregory House( House) 458


----------



## drizzy lake (Apr 28, 2017)

Kanye isn't a 468, he is a 471.
Eminem would be a 648.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Daria ( animation sitcom)

Daria 145 ( core 5 self - pres)
Helen 136 ( core 3 self-pres)
Quinn 379 (core 3 social)
Jake 126 ( core 6 self - pres)
Jane 478 ?


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Pizzasafari said:


> Does anyone have any real world examples of a 259? 9-leading in particular? The only example I've seen anywhere is Yoda and I really don't relate to him at all.


Kirsten Dunst, I think.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Jillian Banks, 4-6-9 with 6 leading I think...


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

sucrilhos said:


> I tried to exemplify how each core affects the tritype, using fictional characters. I'm not completely sure about all of the typings, so if you disagree or have a better example, let me know!
> 
> *125 TRITYPE*
> *Core 1:* Princess Bubblegum (Adventure Time)
> ...


Wow great list! I agree with most of these.
Would have thought Brienne has a 2 fix rather than 3 since she’s all about upholding her duties/vows to others - seems too selfless for a 3 fix.
Also Weasley twins seem more like 9 fixers than 8 fixers to me - more interested in having fun and getting others to join than using aggression to maintain their freedom.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

My current avatar - Dr. Robotnik - is a 358 tritype. Possibly 368 but I only see that in the primarily comedic animated series.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Modern Family This is for the ones that seem obvious. I will add the rest later.

Claire 139 ( core 1)
Gloria 278 ( core 2)
Phil 369 ( core 9)
Haley 379 ( core 7)
Alex 359 ( core 5) I did consider 135 for her


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

I meant 136 for Claire (Modern Family) silly mistake 

Other Modern Family characters

Manny 479 (core 4)
Cameron 279 (core 2)
Mitchell 126 (core 6) although he changes jobs a lot for a six !
Jay ? any ideas here I want to say 268 with core eight but maybe he's 9w8?
Lily 368 ?
Luke 379 (core 7)


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I think Timmy is 2-6-1 with 6 leading and Russell is 3-7-9 with 7 leading...


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Tracey Flick, 3-6-1 with 3 leading...






Marnie Michaels, 3-6-1 with 1 leading... wish the writers had allowed her to grow more, she had so much potential, sigh.


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

lol I can't stop posting in this thread today... Anyway my husband Bobby Briggs, 3-7-8 with 7 leading I think...


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Mischa Barton, 3-6-9 with 3 leading I think...


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Dwight Schrute, 3-6-1 with 6 leading...


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

psyche said:


> Dwight Schrute, 3-6-1 with 6 leading...


Yes, Dwight is such a 6, and would agree with that tritype.


----------

